# [Wet Thumb Forum]-planting pennywort?



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how do you suggest planting pennywort when you want to use it for a foreground?

here is how i did it. is it right?

bottom picture!

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=1306023812&m=3991092901&r=8431011411#8431011411


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how do you suggest planting pennywort when you want to use it for a foreground?

here is how i did it. is it right?

bottom picture!

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=1306023812&m=3991092901&r=8431011411#8431011411


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Pennywort is a very versatile plant. When I use it as a foreground plant I used small plant weights to spike every inch or two to hold it down. I would have to trim and replant it just about every week it grew so fast. I would say any way you can get it to stay down will work. The roots never hold it in the substrate, mainly because this is a floating plant.

Hawk


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Hydrocotyle verticiliata?

I love that plant! One of my favorites!

I usually take a runner of the plant and trim the plants off the runner individually. I leave a little bit of the runner on either side of the stem, kind of like an upside "T". The upside down "T" acts like an anchor. 

Some plants do float up on occasion, but it is nothing a little persistence doesn't solve.

Mike


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You or your brother bought these from me? It looks like my plants... those large leaves will eventually fall off as they are emersed growth, but will be replaced with smaller leaves. This is normal. Looks good.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Not the plant I thought it was!
I thought it was Hydrocotyle verticiliata, but it appears to be Hydrocotyle leucocephala.

Mike


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

these were a gift from a guy out of michigan. his screen name is fishguide on another chatroom.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I like keeping this plant around. I use it in my pond when it warms up. It looks great growing out and down the water fall. You can really judge how you tank is doing with this plant. When conditions are just right, this plant can grow 4-5 inches a week easy. It grows a bit slower out side but still fast.

Hawk


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

yep, it is Hydrocotyle leucocephala. I have both in the tank. With H. verticiliata, the runners stay in the substrate, but the leaf stalks are taller. I plant H. leucocephala in short section with just one leaf node. That way it will stay low for a while without additional weighting aid.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

I cut the stems of my pennywort into 1-2 inch pieces, leaving a couple of leaves on the stem. I then plant the stems as deep as I can get without burying the leaves. Here is a picture of how it looks completely grown out.


----------

